# Painting suggestion



## jmc0319 (Jul 13, 2012)

Just finished building a container that will be on my screen porch exposed to some weather. It will be used to store furniture covers etc. My question is how best to finish it. I was thinking of priming it with kilz or some other exterior primer. I plan on painting it a high gloss dark brown to match the furniture. Any suggestions or other ideas will be appreciated. 

Pictures attached.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 13, 2012)

maybe some dark wood stain with a laquer finish and some exterior white gloss paint on the trim pieces?


----------



## joecaption (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice box but your going to have some issues exposing it to moisture.
It's going to have to have some form of feet or runners under it to keep it up off the floor.
A dead flat plywood "roof" like that is unlikly to hold up.
Unless you prime and seal that whole box with something tough like an enamel or epoxy paint I do not see it lasting outside.

I've seen many many people try making the own dock boxes, deck boxes, fire wood boxes to sit on the deck out of plywood before and all ended up with issues after a few years. The paint peels, the top curls or delaminiates.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 14, 2012)

I think I would find a sheet metal shop and have them make a cover for the top part, have them turn a corner over the edge and fold a hem on it. This will make it last a lot longer and you can get sheet metal in a variety of colors.


----------



## jmc0319 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas. Definitely planning on priming and painting the heck out of it with something very durable. Will send pics when done.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 14, 2012)

How about a nice thick coat of marine varnish ?


----------



## jmc0319 (Jul 14, 2012)

kok328 said:
			
		

> How about a nice thick coat of marine varnish ?



Kok328 - can the marine varnish go on top of the exterior paint?


----------



## joecaption (Jul 15, 2012)

No. The paint will  be your sealer.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 15, 2012)

Stain then varnish, no paint.  It would be a shame to paint natural wood.


----------



## jmc0319 (Jul 15, 2012)

Got it thanks.


----------



## joecaption (Jul 16, 2012)

Varnish
Varnish would never ever hold up outside. There's 0 UV protection. Just setting a damp glass down on a varnished table top will leave a ring.
Even a marine grade poly would not hold up for long on a flat top like that.
The only one I've worked with that would hold up the longest is Bristal Finish if your willing to pay the high cost for the materials.

Long ago I used to live and work on boats. When you see an antiques boat with that high gloss smooth as glass wood work that's because there's about 7 layers of very expencive finish on there applyed with a natural hair brush.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 26, 2013)

Old thread but for a FYI to anyone reading. 

I have used these post caps as legs. 

http://www.lowes.com/pd_7972-432-PT...rentURL=?Ns=p_product_avg_rating|1&facetInfo=


----------

